# john deere 828d tecumseh 8hp no spark



## dwheelie (Jan 4, 2014)

hello could not start this. started ok few weeks back. feels like there is no spark, because i used few sprays of starting fluid but that did not help. i have also noticed that the black wire (in picture 2) from the key is just hanging. what is it connected to? would be great if someone can point in the pictures. can that be the issue? thanks very much. i am no mechanic.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The "key" on many snowblowers is just for safety...to prevent unauthorized use by curious juniors. They only work when they are off AND removed. The snowblower cannot be started without the key in the "on" position. If your black hanging wire is connected to the key circuit on one end, it must be connected to the ignition circuit on its other end, or the result is the same as removing the key. Your ignition circuit is "open" so no spark. Look for an obvious connector close by that it has pulled loose from. The bend in the wire and the length of the wire are a clue. There is probably a loose or missing screw on a terminal. Connect it, turn the key on, and give it a try. Don't worry, you can't hurt anything by trying. Good luck. MH


----------



## dwheelie (Jan 4, 2014)

yes i've looked, but could not see where the black wire end goes ((
perhaps someone knows


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure, but it looks like there might be a broken off connection behind the one with the double green wire on it? That could be it. MH


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

it should start without that wire attached but It goes with the green ones. 

any wire or metal that connects that insulated screw with a ground will kill the spark. that wire coming off just rendered the key switch useless. The key when on opens the connection. when the key is off it connects the black wire from the screw to body of the switch--which is connected to the heat box-- to the ground/motor etc.

in pic one you see where the green wire is attached at about 12 oclock. follow that metal to the left and you will see a fine wire behind the cover. if that some how got bent when that black wire got pulled off it could be grounding the motor.

That fine wire should be sticking out in mid air. when you move the throttle lever all the way down it slides between that wire and the motor connecting them and killing the spark.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if you remove the phillips screw that is holding the green wires and keep them from touching anything metal. try to start it. if it runs or has spark there is a ground problem there.


----------



## dwheelie (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi All, I am back exactly 1 year later 
Was running OK last year and a few times I've started it during the summer. Now, again, no spark. I've attached all the wires correctly, but still nothing.
I am thinking perhaps something in the key broke?
Can I do anything to bypass the key and all these wires?

Appreciate any help. Thanks.

Few more tries and I will have to go to Home Depot for a new one


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try removing the black wire from where it currently goes and recheck for spark. Be aware that the throttle control will also stop spark when in the off position, so make sure the throttle is set to run or fast and check spark again. It is possible the key switch is shorted out to ground and killing the spark.


----------

